# Any one painting farm grain bins?



## paintr56 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have painted a few and am wondering what others are using to coat them? How about going over the steps you take.

Jim


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

At least 6 a week.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

I've done quite a few grain bins in my time. I always use the highest quality interior flat. Usually Promar 700 but sometimes the 400 is on sale. A 2 inch throw-away brush usually works best. Sometimes I go with a 2 1/2 inch brush, but those can get heavy.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Romanski said:


> I always use the *highest quality* interior flat. Usually *Promar 700* but sometimes the *400* is on sale.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Neps, whats the deal.... you get locked in a grain bin as a kid or somethin?? ........guy has a serious painting question an all your doin is actin like a child 


back to the OP, i wish i had some information for you but i live in philly an we dont have grain bins or any bin what so ever for that matter lol ........perhaps an informed member will come along soon


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i did a quick search an found these guys .........i was just lookin at the pics but maybe you can pull some info off of their site ......looks like you can make some good money painting those things 



http://www.grainbinpainters.com/


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Do farmers usually hire that out? At my huntin farm I've noticed a stack of buckets in another barn of some kind of aluminum reflective oil paint. Looks like a good gig for a gas pump if you can get the business. Maybe secure some hunting rights while makin some money...


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

Do they want the grain bins painted the same color? Or do they want to fancy them up and "blend" them with the surroundings?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I think it would be fun to roam around the country in the summer and just blow and go on all sorts of farms. 

The smell of hay and grain, and manure. The sound of cows and chickens. The dusty hazy sunrise burning off the morning dew...

Shootin the **** with the locals at the neighborhood Cenex coop. 

Flirtin with the nice farm girls at the small town bar on Friday nights... 

Sounds like the life.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I think it would be fun to roam around the country in the summer and just blow and go on all sorts of farms.
> 
> The smell of hay and grain, and manure. The sound of cows and chickens. The dusty hazy sunrise burning off the morning dew...
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have been here before!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Mike's QP said:


> Sounds like you have been here before!


I might have done some of this in a previous life...:whistling2:


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> I think it would be fun to roam around the country in the summer and just blow and go on all sorts of farms.
> 
> The smell of hay and grain, and manure. The sound of cows and chickens. The dusty hazy sunrise burning off the morning dew...
> 
> ...


I used to work on a farm, did all the painting between crops, and over the winter. Be careful what you wish for, them farm girls are tough, Chris ran a crew of truckdrivers, we were scared to death of them!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey, we were ladies!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

RCP said:


> Hey, we were ladies!


All those boobs need some washing

Is it ok to say boobs on here? I mean it in a non-perv way...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Ole34 said:


> Neps, whats the deal.... you get locked in a grain bin as a kid or somethin?? ........guy has a serious painting question an all your doin is actin like a child
> 
> 
> back to the OP, i wish i had some information for you but i live in philly an we dont have grain bins or any bin what so ever for that matter lol ........perhaps an informed member will come along soon


 
you never leave town? plenty of them within a couple miles of downtown:yes:


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> I think it would be fun to roam around the country in the summer and just blow and go on all sorts of farms. The smell of hay and grain, and manure. The sound of cows and chickens. The dusty hazy sunrise burning off the morning dew... Shootin the **** with the locals at the neighborhood Cenex coop. Flirtin with the nice farm girls at the small town bar on Friday nights... Sounds like the life.


It is


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

paintr56 said:


> I have painted a few and am wondering what others are using to coat them? How about going over the steps you take. Jim


Reset any popped screws, pressure wash (tsp/bleach if not in bad shape, extra muscle if oxidization is bad), in severe chalking situations we have to hand scrub. 

Most have rust issues. Lots of products and techniques for rust. Mostly we use a wire wheel/brush, rust converter (ospho is good), followed by a good metal primer. 

Grain bins need to be as moisture free as possible. With expansion/contraction of metal there is usually a good amount of sealant needed. If the bin is empty we get inside, shut the door, and look for daylight coming in. 

Lots of options for top coating really. DTM, Marine/industrial, latex. Just like anything else, depends on the situation. We spray a lot of DTM, I prefer SW but BM's is good too.


----------

